

[Ask]: Thinking about selling (not-so-small) website. Suggestions on a broker? - trienthusiast

Hi. In the last three years I have launched and run a website that now has 200k+ visitors a month, 1k$+/month in Adsense, 2k$ in affiliate sales.<p>Real facebook fans, relationships with the companies that supply the products we review, good writers....<p>But it's taking all my spare time away and family life is suffering (especially because I am about to embark in another biz adventure).<p>I am evaluating selling it, but would like to speak with a professional first to see what it's possibly worth.<p>Anybody who can recommend a good broker?
======
AznHisoka
It depends on how consistent that revenue is. Have you been earning
$3000/month for a few years? A few months? If a few years, then I would put a
1-2 X annual revenue, which puts it at 30K-60K. If a few months, then probably
1/2 year revenue, which puts it at 10-15K.

Also, consider the affiliate relationship. Is it easily transferable? Do you
have any special relationship?

Lastly, do you spend any money on advertising, or paid links?

1-2 X annual revenue sounds pitiful, especially when we hear stories of
acquisitions with 100 X multipliers. But keep in mind, you're selling a
website not a startup. Buyers will always keep asking you: Why the heck do you
want to sell if it's earning you that much money (EVERYONE says they want to
move on to something else, so they'll be skeptical of you too)? Thus the low
multiplier.

~~~
trienthusiast
I would say 3k/month has been the average for this year. I had peaks of 5k+
but it's a somehow seasonal business.

It really picked up this year, but in order to grow you have to put in time
that I don't have. I have always wished this grew enough to replace my daily
job, but not quite.

1/2X half revenue sounds like robbery, especially when you 1/2 for taxes too.
I am sure it could be way more profitable, but I just don't have the time to
invest - unfortunately.

------
marcomassaro
Use flippa.com - I recommend it - Have found attractive buyers on there

------
duiker101
<http://latonas.com/>

~~~
trienthusiast
thank you. I have looked for similar sized sites to mine, they seem to be
listed for 200 days+.

------
codegeek
how about <http://www.flippa.com> ?

